# dryer vent problem



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

hey guys i am having a continuous problem with my dryer vent and not sure who to call - because the laundry room is not on an outside wall the dryer vent pipe goes a long way before it vents outside and then the vent output is not straight? anyway everytime it gets cold out the vent pipe gets full of lint and must be vacumed out with a wet/dry vac. any suggestions on how to prevent this in the future? it is a hassle to do this every year. i am a single parent and no didly squat about dryers or electronics etc any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I usually just flush mine with a water hose. Use a towel on the inlet for a dam around the hose and turn it wide open. It'll chase the lint right out....


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

You can get an inline booster fan for the dryer vent with a pressure switch that turn the fan on when you start the dryer and it has a thermastat that shuts it off when it cools down also helps dry clothes quicker.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I got the same situtation. I bought a brush, on extension rods, and use with a drill to clean ours out.*

*Nature of the beast with a long dryer vent run in the slab.*

*I looked at running it up the wall, and out the roof to prevent the never ending maintenance, and decided to just clean it once a year*


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

The water suggestion sounds good, but if you don't dry all the water out, the wetness will cause the lint to stay in the pipe, like glue. Then it will cause the pipe to clog up again. 
I'd run a dry garden hose down it, with the shop vac to suck it all out. Afterward, I'd look on-line for those inside lint catchers. You run a short pipe from the dryer to the lint trap box, which is made/designed to be used for indoor use. This will work great for the winter months too, helping to keep the house warm. g/l


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Sounds like the problem is you vacuum what you can get out and the rest stays in there, so it clogs up quickly! I have the same configuration for dryer vent in the slab, so the run is about 15 feet from dryer to outside.
As mentioned above, clean it out properly with this from Lowes..
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

After running this i've also taken my landscaping blower in my house and applied high pressure air and blew out the wet stuff that was humid from the dryer. If you do this once, it shouldn't technically have to be done more than once every 5 years minimum.

Just remember, if you buy that kit from Lowes it only works in the clockwise direction with the drill. If you put it in reverse the cables will disconnect and then you can't get it out of your dryer vent.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If the dryer vent is run inside the house do not run water thru it unless you want water everywhere.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have one those kits shown in the link above that I bought for mine. *

*I would be happy to come and clean the vent out with it. *

*Send me a PM.*


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I can clean that out for you.
Please don't run water in it. You will make mud and then concrete.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

*dryer vent*

ok guys not to be disrespectful or ungrateful but being the hard headed female that i am and trying to be independent and not having to rely on a man i tried to clean the vent out myself using my own ingenious method and ended up having to call an appliance repair service as my makeshift vent brush got "lost" in the dryer vent pipe - ugh! i just am so frustrated as i havent been able to do laundry all week. anyway i appreciate all the help and commnents and maybe next time i will contact one of you instead of trying to do it myself - like i tell people i am not mechanically inclined - never have been never will be that's just who i am so goes my life anyway hope you all had a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

@banana Tom for some reason i can't log on and read my messages so sorry if i didn't get back to you


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

@The Hired Hand - do you fix toilets?


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

*dryer vent*

ok in my continuing saga of my dryer vent my appliance repair came out and he got the brush part out of the pipe that runs in the slab but the handle (stick) part is still in the pipe. any suggestions on how to get it out? the distance is probably about 10 feet and the stick handle is probably about 4 feet long


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Call me out and I have a professional vent cleaning kit and should have no problem retrieving it. Can get your toilet fixed at the same time.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

+1 on The Hired Hand........ Honest and Professional.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

*dryer vent*

@ The Hired Hand just curious as to how you would go about getting that brush handle stick out of the dryer vent pipe because the appliance repair man ran his vent cleaning brush all the way through from inside and outside and and it would not budge the stick out at all. what would be your plan of action on attacking this problem and how much do you charge for your services?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



BananaTom said:


> *I got the same situtation. I bought a brush, on extension rods, and use with a drill to clean ours out.*
> 
> *Nature of the beast with a long dryer vent run in the slab.*
> 
> *I looked at running it up the wall, and out the roof to prevent the never ending maintenance, and decided to just clean it once a year*


I've got the same tool based on your description. Have you accidentally ran your drill wide open with all the extensions on it and just the tip of the brush inside the vent? I will assure you I will not do it again! The plastic/fiberglass extensions will put a whipping on you worse than anything your dad ever tried!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the same tool based on your description. Have you accidentally ran your drill wide open with all the extensions on it and just the tip of the brush inside the vent? I will assure you I will not do it again! The plastic/fiberglass extensions will put a whipping on you worse than anything your dad ever tried!


wish I could see the video of this!!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

If the vent runs hrough the slab you probabably only have two bends in the pipe. I use a roller brush telescopic handle and attach a gong brush on the end with duct tape. I disconnect the drier from the vent and insert the end of a leaf blower in the vent and turn the blower on. From the outside, I insert the brush into the pipe rotating it as it goes in. The brush dislodges all the lint and the blower blows it out. You can also use a telescopic pool handle if you have one. Simple.

To clean the bends, I just stick my hand/arm in from the inside and free any lint that accumulates there. The blower will blow it outside. Just don't get your arm stuck. :whistling:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hey Navygirl, what's going on with this story??*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

navygirl1974 said:


> ok guys not to be disrespectful or ungrateful but being the hard headed female that i am and trying to be independent and not having to rely on a man


*Well, you know, I rely on other's, including men and women when the situation calls for it.*

*Like, when I realize I am over my head. *

*We all need each other.*

*And the Hired Hand is the best.*
*He has helped me and my family members many times.*

*BT*


----------

